# Fun Acoustic Guitar Songs!



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Hero of War - Rise Against

Good Riddance - Green Day

Hate Me - Blue Ocotober

Ball & Chain - Social Distortion/Mike Ness

Story Of My Life - Social Distortion/Mike Ness

Hurt - Johnny Cash

Anyone Else But You - Moldy Peaches

Let My Love Open The Door - Peter Townsed but movie "Dan In Real Life" version is better

Just a few. Post a few more later


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

wiley said:


> Hero of War - Rise Against
> 
> Good Riddance - Green Day
> 
> ...


I love playing "Good Riddance" on acoustic. I then will go right in to "Wake me When September Ends", which is another fun Greenday song to play on acoustic.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Anything from the Skin and Bones Foo Fighters album.

Any Live, Pearl Jam, Audioslave, STP stuff.

Stan Rogers.

Darrell Scott.

John Prine.

Zac Brown - Chicken Fried in particular.


----------



## Gazoo (May 3, 2010)

Ain't no sunshine when she's gone

Before you accuse me

Still the same

Free Fallin

Handle me with care

I like to sit around the fire pit and put back a few so I prefer simple songs.

Oh Big River by Johnny Cash is a good one too


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Purple Rain


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm a hack strummer ( i hope to improve )and enjoy playing these. 
Ring of fire
Fulsom prison blues
Mother, comfortably numb - Floyd
Maggie may
Suspicious lives
My sweet lord - that's a tough one for me to do right. wtf! is that jazz in there??!!
little red riding hood
Rockstar
Bad moon rising


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

Wagon Wheel-Old Crow Medicine
On The Road Again-Willie Neson
I Saw The Light-Hank Williams Sr
Can Diemens Land-U2
Better be Home Soon-Crowded House
Hotel Yorba-White Stripes
Hey Good Lookin-Hank Williams Sr
Your Cheatin Heart-Hank Williams
Gambler-Kenny Rogers
We Can All Be Friends-White Stripes
Dead Flowers-Rolling Stones


----------

